# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία] Κατασκευη καμπινας για Dayton Audio RS100-8 4" full range

## Georgegty

Καλημεριζω την  κοινοτητα ! 
Λοιπον οπως λεει ο τιτλος, ζητω τη βοηθεια σας για κατασκευη καμπινας για το εν λογω μεγαφωνο με τα εξης χαρακτηριστικα:

https://www.soundimports.eu/en/dayto...SAAEgITsvD_BwE

Δηλωνω εξ αρχης οτι ειμαι παντελως ασχετος με χρηση προγραμματων υπολογισμου καμπινας, κροσοβερ κλπ., οποτε αν κατεχουν καποιοι
ας βοηθιησουν αν μπορουν, συμφωνα με τα χαρακτηριστικα του μεγαφωνου.
Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα χρησιμοποιηθει MDF 16 mm και οτι θα γινει προσθιο port, τωρα αν ειναι σωληνας ή ανοιγμα θα το δουμε.
Τα φωτα σας !!!

----------


## nick1974

full range ειναι, τι crossover και σωληνες? folded horn θα το κανεις, αυτο ειναι το "σωστο" για full range (και πανε πακετο με μια ωραιοτατη λαμπατη τριοδικη οδηγηση SE)
Το  προβλημα ειναι πως αν δε μπορεις να υπολογισεις την καμπινα ποιος περιμενεις να στο κανει? και μαλιστα τζαμπα?
Οταν εφτιαξα τα ηχεια μου μου πηρε αρκετες μερες υπολογισμων και επειδη εγραφα νουμερα καταναλωσα και δυο σχεδον τετραδια! (οχι για υπολογισμους, αυτους τους εκανα με φορμουλες, απλα για να γραφω νουμερα και να σχεδιαζω)
Αν δεν εχεις τις γνωσεις καλυτερα βρες καποιο ετοιμο μοντελο για τα συγκεκριμενα μεγαφωνα και απλα αντεγραψε το

----------


## Georgegty

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
1. Δεν μιλησα για κροσοβερ, μιλησα για προγραμματα που υπολογιζουν καμπινες *και κροσοβερ*, τα οποια δεν κατεχω.

2. Ναι, σωληνες pvc ή ενα παραλληλογραμμο ανοιγμα στο κατω μερος της μπαφλας, δεν ξερω την αγγλικη ονομασια του, μπαινουν και σε full range καμπινες.

3. Υπαρχουν σελιδες στο εξωτερικο οπου καποιοι ασχετοι σαν κι εμενα ρωτανε για το ιδιο θεμα και καποιοι αλλοι, βαζοντας τα στοιχεια του μεγαφωνου σε ενα προγραμματακι τους απαντανε. Τζαμπα βεβαιως.
Δεν ηξερα οτι η Ελλαδα αποτελει εξαιρεση.

----------


## nyannaco

> Υπαρχουν σελιδες στο εξωτερικο οπου καποιοι ασχετοι σαν κι εμενα ρωτανε για το ιδιο θεμα και καποιοι αλλοι, βαζοντας τα στοιχεια του μεγαφωνου σε ενα προγραμματακι τους απαντανε. Τζαμπα βεβαιως.
> Δεν ηξερα οτι η Ελλαδα αποτελει εξαιρεση.


Να ζητήσεις τα λεφτά σου πίσω.

----------


## Georgegty

> Να ζητήσεις τα λεφτά σου πίσω.


Tι εννοεις φιλος;...

ΕDIT

Διαχειριστης σιγουρα θα υπαρχει εδω. Θα ηθελα λοιπον να μου πει τι γνωμη θα ειχε σχηματισει αν ειχε γραφτει σε ενα φορουμ και σαν πρωτο ποστ, ειχε λαβει τις δυο απαντησεις που δωθηκαν σε εμενα. Ο ενας λεει εμεσως πλην σαφως οτι τζαμπα δεν γινεται και ο δευτερος λεει "να ζητησεις τα λεφτα σου πισω", φραση που συνηθως λεγεται στους "τζαμπατζηδες", σε αυτους που ζητανε κατι χωρις να πληρωσουν.
Θα περιμενω απαντηση.

----------


## vasilllis

https://www.daytonaudio.com/product/...e-driver-8-ohm

γράφει για διαστασεις καμπινας .επισης κοιτα να βρεις μια δοκιμασμενη λυση .Κανενας δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθει και να μελετήσει δωρεαν τι θα φτιαξεις.

----------


## Georgegty

Ευχαριστω αλλα δεν ζητησα καμια μελετη. Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι βαζοντας τα specs του μεγαφωνου σε ενα προγραμματακι απο αυτα που κυκλοφορανε και τα οποια δεν ξερω να τα δουλευω, σου δινει καποιες διαστασεις καμπινας, εναν μπουσουλα δηλαδη για να ξεκινησει καποιος. Αν δεν ειναι ετσι και απαιτειται χρονος για αυτη τη δουλεια, τοτε ενταξει, ακανα λαθος.

----------


## p270

Το φτιάξεις ηχείο είναι από τα ποιο δύσκολα πράγματα αν θέλεις βέβαια να παίξει σωστά,και ναι θέλει πολύ ψάξιμο και διάβασμα υπολογισμούς που κανένας δεν θα κάνει παρά μόνο εσύ
Δεν σου ζητάει στην ουσία κανείς χρηματα απλά πιστεύω η απάντηση του φίλου ήταν για να δείξει πόσο δύσκολο και χρονοβόρο είναι
Ηχείο με το προγραμματακι που λες και με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού απλά δεν βγαίνει
Στην σελίδα του κατασκευαστή του μεγαφώνου που έχεις ίσως υπάρχουν οδηγίες κατασκευής

----------


## nyannaco

> Tι εννοεις φιλος;...
> 
> ΕDIT
> 
> Διαχειριστης σιγουρα θα υπαρχει εδω. Θα ηθελα λοιπον να μου πει τι γνωμη θα ειχε σχηματισει αν ειχε γραφτει σε ενα φορουμ και σαν πρωτο ποστ, ειχε λαβει τις δυο απαντησεις που δωθηκαν σε εμενα. Ο ενας λεει εμεσως πλην σαφως οτι τζαμπα δεν γινεται και ο δευτερος λεει "να ζητησεις τα λεφτα σου πισω", φραση που συνηθως λεγεται στους "τζαμπατζηδες", σε αυτους που ζητανε κατι χωρις να πληρωσουν.
> Θα περιμενω απαντηση.


Συγκεκαλυμμένες μομφές με μεγάλη δόση ειρωνίας του τύπου "Δεν ηξερα οτι η Ελλαδα αποτελει εξαιρεση."  επειδή δεν πήρες άμεσα την έτοιμη απάντηση που ήθελες, προκαλούν αντίστοιχη αντίδραση. 
Μια και είσαι νέος στο forum, να σε ενημερώσω ότι ο σεβασμός με τον οποίο αντιμετωπίζεσαι είναι ανάλοgος εκείνου που επιδεικνύεις.
Καλή επιτυχία στο project σου.

----------

